
Basecamp CEO says Apple App Store issue is about 'absence of choice' - vezycash
https://www.engadget.com/basecamp-ceo-open-letter-apple-184856268.html
======
nabla9
If you want to get little deeper into this, Thomas Philippon (NYU professor)
has nice new book "The Great Reversal: How America Gave Up on Free Markets"
[https://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674237544](https://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674237544)

Here is an interview that gives the outline:
[https://promarket.org/2019/12/09/the-lack-of-competition-
has...](https://promarket.org/2019/12/09/the-lack-of-competition-has-deprived-
american-workers-of-1-25-trillion-of-income/)

